# UK John Deere Dealership?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking for a name and number of a reputable John Deere dealer in the UK. Need to order a parts CD. thanks


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't help with the dealership, but what model are the parts for?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Will this site help?

https://techpubs.deere.com/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> Can't help with the dealership, but what model are the parts for?


4760e


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Will this site help?
> 
> https://techpubs.deere.com/


That did the trick, buy you a beer next time your through


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The other night at Messicks open house a Krone told us In Germany. Krone owns and operates some John Deere Dealerships


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> The other night at Messicks open house a Krone told us In Germany. Krone owns and operates some John Deere Dealerships


Typo: A Krone Rep.


----------

